# Best horse trailer brands/manufactures?



## MeganMarie (19 July 2018)

Hi, 

Were currently on the hunt to find a trailer, but I have no idea where to begin. What ones do you have/think are the best? Obviously we want something reliable, sturdy, tows well, well ventilated/light etc. It would be for a 16.1hh warmblood (however hes quite compact). 
Ive looked at the likes of equi-trek, but ive not heard good reviews about them, especially as theyre quite pricy. 
Also Ifor williams, which people seem 50/50 about.  
Tack storage area would be a plus, but not essential etc.
Thanks


----------



## phizz4 (19 July 2018)

Bockmann. No question, the bees knees of trailers. Not cheap but you get what you pay for. They are built up to a standard, not down to a price. https://www.boeckmann.com/en/


----------



## Goldenstar (19 July 2018)

I have just sold one of the three axle rear ramp equitreks it was a reliable trailer and held its value well .
I have an IW 511 in fact it must be about my sixth they are good trailers .


----------



## OldNag (19 July 2018)

A Bateson Ascot has a built in tack locker.
Light and airy for the horse too.


----------



## Louby (19 July 2018)

I think you need to think about what you want, ie tack storage, changing area etc etc.  Ive had a couple of Ifors, a Richardson and an Equitrek and the I loved the concept of the Equitrek, so much space for the horses, room for my tack and to change too, the Ifors are built to last, well the older ones were, havent any experience of the newer ones and the Richardson towed briliantly, with a lovely airy space for the horse, plus an external tack box  The worse to tow in our experience was the Ifor, a bit bouncy as they are on leaf springs, the Richardsons ramp bent when my horse had a paddy, the Equitrek towed great but was big.  Love the Bateson but wanted more headroom for bigger horses as I think the biggest they do is 7''3.  If money was no object I would love a Fautras or a Titan but I think its all down to what you want to spend and what you and your horse need or prefer.  Good Luck, hope you find your perfect trailer


----------



## yhanni (20 July 2018)

I've had Ifors and an old Richardson which weighed an absolute ton, towed really well and I could fit two Percherons in it! Not to go very far mind but they fitted. It was so heavy, I couldn't move it by hand but it was really solid.


----------



## ROG (20 July 2018)

If got B+E on licence ignore this post


----------



## rabatsa (20 July 2018)

Cheval Liberte


----------



## Haphazardhacker (20 July 2018)

Cheval liberte or Van Fautras, I got mine from a company in the Cotswolds that have loads of different brands. They do new and second hand, may be an idea to try view a few different brands first.


----------



## Haphazardhacker (20 July 2018)

Tally ho trailers is the company


----------



## Laura2408 (20 July 2018)

Ifor Williams customer service is a disgrace so I would go for a Bateson in the future!


----------



## Wheels (20 July 2018)

phizz4 said:



			Bockmann. No question, the bees knees of trailers. Not cheap but you get what you pay for. They are built up to a standard, not down to a price. https://www.boeckmann.com/en/

Click to expand...

This! 100%

I've had a few different brands over the years but the only thing I would change my bockmann for is another bockmann


----------



## jj_87 (20 July 2018)

I really liked the design features of the Nugent Spirit, but my budget couldn't stretch to a brand new one (No second hand for sale at the time) so went for an Ifor Williams which is fine. The Nugent just had thought about everything!!


----------



## southerncomfort (20 July 2018)

Fautras!  Very robust trailers.

Only thing is that they can be hard to find in the second hand market these days.


----------



## AandK (20 July 2018)

OldNag said:



			A Bateson Ascot has a built in tack locker.
Light and airy for the horse too.
		
Click to expand...

Bateson 100%.  Great customer service and so easy to get parts and bits from them.


----------



## Keith_Beef (20 July 2018)

southerncomfort said:



			Fautras!  Very robust trailers.

Only thing is that they can be hard to find in the second hand market these days.
		
Click to expand...

I see quite a lot of Fautras trailers around. They are made in Dordogne, and have a good reputation over here.

The web site is only in French, and is a bit crap, but it'll give you an idea of the wide range of trailers the they make. Floors are synthetic with a lifetime guarantee, structure is hot-dip galvanised steel.

http://www.fautras.fr

A few second-hand prices pulled from Fautras's "bon coin" listings.

for 1 1/2 horse models:
2000 &#8364;3800

for 2 horse models:
2002 &#8364;2500
2009 &#8364;4200
2014 &#8364;10500


----------



## TheSylv007 (20 July 2018)

OldNag said:



			A Bateson Ascot has a built in tack locker.
Light and airy for the horse too.
		
Click to expand...

Another vote for Bateson from me, they're lovely to tow, no rattles, really well put together and not that heavy. Plus theyre white so they don't get hot.


----------



## southerncomfort (20 July 2018)

Keith_Beef said:



			I see quite a lot of Fautras trailers around. They are made in Dordogne, and have a good reputation over here.

The web site is only in French, and is a bit crap, but it'll give you an idea of the wide range of trailers the they make. Floors are synthetic with a lifetime guarantee, structure is hot-dip galvanised steel.

http://www.fautras.fr

A few second-hand prices pulled from Fautras's "bon coin" listings.

for 1 1/2 horse models:
2000 3800

for 2 horse models:
2002 2500
2009 4200
2014 10500
		
Click to expand...


I bought mine about 5 years ago for £2000.  All mine travel really well in it.


----------



## Bumblebee123 (20 July 2018)

I woult also always choose a böckmann again, all problems owners of other brands have just don´t appear there.


----------



## iknowmyvalue (21 July 2018)

Love my bateson ascot! The white does get a bit dirty (top tip, don't park it under a tree where birds poo on it all the time!), but it's nice to tow and horses travel really well in it. I find the stalls are slightly wider than the Ifors too, which is good for my chunky boy! Whatever brand you go for, I'd want to go for one with easily removable partitions, even better if you can remove front and back halves separately. That's been invaluable for tricky loaders and fussy travellers in my trailer. 

Mine is an older version, but Bateson have always been very helpful when I've spoken to them, and always have any parts you need (and super fast delivery too!). I've had to have front and back ramps replaced (they are wooden) but the aluminium floor looks as good as ever!


----------



## Santi (9 March 2019)

Sorry to unearth an old thread. I have to retire my Cheval Liberte as all the side panels have rotted out. I bought it new in 2011 so I am not amused. Already spent over Â£1000 on it repairing it. Its lovely to tow and I was really pleased with it, but I'm so disappointed I won't buy another one. Going to buy a new Bateson this time.


----------



## MagicMelon (11 March 2019)

Bateson Ascot.  LOVE Bateson, I dont think I'd ever buy anything else, we're on our second. They're lightweight and very easy to tow, light and airy inside. Customer service is usually very good too.  The Ascot has a built in tack locker in the front which is brilliant. I've towed up to a 17.1hh Warmblood in mine and certainly fitted 16.2hh's in it (which I think is max what its meant for). The partiton is good, I use to travel one of mine who would throw himself to the ground without the back half of the partition and he loved it (and stayed upright).  The only thing that bugs me are the mats which are so heavy to pull out for cleaning, but then I guess they'd need to be hefty to stay in place.  And I wish I could remove the back little border bit which sits in between the rubber mats and the ramp door purely so I could sweep it out easier when washing under the mats.  But really those are very small things, I love it and never had a horse not want to load into it.


----------

